# Valproic  acid toxicity code...



## Coder_Rick (May 12, 2014)

Hello!

Does anyone have ANY idea of the the code to use for  Valproic acid toxicity ?

Thanks to any that can help me out here!


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2014)

use the table of drugs and chemicals, and your coding guidelines.  Look under valproic acid or anticonvulsant for starters.  If the patient took the drug incorrectly it is coded as a poisoning with the poisoning code first and the reaction second.  If the patient were taking the drug as prescribed code the reaction first and the E code for adverse reaction second.


----------

